# Recording indicator



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

This has been asked for by numerous users numerous times. Since it is no longer showing in this forum, I thought it was time for the metaphysical "bump".

TiVo - Please add an indicator to the guide that shows that something is scheduled to record. It could be:
1) The show is outlined in red
2) Show title is in italics
3) Show title scrolls
4) Box around the show flashes
5) There is a red dot next to the show title
6) A whole lot of other ideas that don't infringe on someone's patent, if such exists.

SageTV does this well on the PC end of things, and has done so for YEARS. 

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

People actually use the guide? 

I think I've used the guide maybe three times in the last year. I search by Title for what I want to record...

(That said, I do like the idea!)


----------



## DanielJackson (Feb 22, 2009)

One of things I miss from the MOXI unit is that the guide showed what is scheduled to record in the future and what is recording in the current time slot. The was true both for both the MOXI guide and the Web based interface. Even better the MOXI web interface is real time. Click on record in the web guide and the command is pushed to the MOXI. Schedule the program on the MOXI, refresh the web interface, guide is updated.


----------

